# fibroid and early pregnancy



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi,

Im not sure if you will be able to put my mind at rest but I had my first scan today ( 6w 3Days) and doctor found one healthy heartbeat which is fab BUT also a small area at the top of my womb/uterus which he thinks could be a fibroid? I havent had one before, can they just appear? Are they detrimental in anyway in preganancy? If it isnt that he said it could be a blighted ovum (there is no visible sac) or worst case scenario a ectopic but I have had no pain or bleeding...

I have a second scan booked for next week.

Many Thanks

Lesley


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

fibroids can grow with pregnancy hormones, and then disappear afterwards (I speak from personal experience!) As it's at the top of your womb, it won't have an effect on the baby, it's just more concerning if they are in an area which they would need to get to if you needed a cesarean, so don't worry,  hopefully this will be the case, 

Hope this helps,
let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Emily,

many thanks for your reply..very helpful... 

I will let you know how things go Friday,

Love Lesley xxx


----------

